# Inherited Tanks



## bcbigbud420 (Jul 4, 2012)

I got a 20g w/tank only, a Hagen 2g w/accessories and a 1.5g Tetra Glo fish kit. I already set up and cycled the 1.5g and it currently has 2 Green Cobra guppies. The 2g Hagen does have a crack, but looks like it was professionally repaired and did last 48 hours without leaking. The Hagen came with a nice Hagen Elite mini a-130 filter. The 20g does leak and I'm pretty sure its on the bottom seal as it looks like a cat scratched the silicone seal off. I'm trying to upload pictures but its not letting me for some reason........


----------

